# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen



## Anglerboard-Team (2. April 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*
*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​* 

*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*
Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*APRIL: Karpfen​**Der Aprilpreis für die erfolgreichen Karpfenangler von Zebco gestiftet:​**Quantum Radical Rute After Dark & Quantum Radical Rolle SCS*









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im April hier in diesem Thread alle Karpfen melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!


Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Hyperloop (3. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Karpfen let`s go   #6


----------



## rice (4. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Moin moin

meld mich ma schnell vom Wasser

mein erster Graser von 68cm is nich der größte aber mein erster


----------



## Mr. Boilie (4. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Erste Sitzung erster Fisch Schuppi 9,5kg


----------



## Nico HB (4. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Und hier mal mein erster Fang





Spiegler mit 24Pfund


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (4. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Ähm,.. Datum und Maßband?


----------



## powermesh (4. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Und hier mal mein erster Fang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 24 pfund?????????????????nada!#q


----------



## schramme (5. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Habe gestern (4.4.09) Nachmittag meinen ersten Wildfang des Jahres gelandet:
44 cm und 1,4 kg beim Stippen mit 2Maden am 14erHaken an 0,13er Vorfach


----------



## Martinez (5. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

schöne Fische Jungs, weiter so!#6


----------



## Allrounder_85 (5. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Naja der Spiegler von oben mit 24 Pfund...wenn man bedenkt das der auf meinem foto 20pfund hatte,naja ich würd sagen des wird schwierig,es sei denn er hat ne janze Menge blei gefressen |bigeyes ...ich werd wohl auch noch mal mein glück versuchen nächste woche!


----------



## grazy04 (5. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*



Allrounder_85 schrieb:


> Naja der Spiegler von oben mit 24 Pfund...wenn man bedenkt das der auf meinem foto 20pfund hatte,naja ich würd sagen des wird schwierig,es sei denn er hat ne janze Menge blei gefressen |bigeyes ...ich werd wohl auch noch mal mein glück versuchen nächste woche!



iss doch egal, sind bisher erst 2 Fotos dabei wo (wie gefordert) ein Maßband und/oder Zeitung dabei ist 
Ich werd nächsten Freitag / Samstag ma kucken ob sich einer übereden lässt.


----------



## Markomanne85 (6. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Habe das Thema leider erst heute gelesen ... hatte natürlich keine Zeitung bzw. einen Maßstab mit auf dem Foto gemacht ...
Trotzdem hier mein Fang vom 04.04.2009
Gewicht: 9kg
Länge: 71cm

der nächste mit Zeitung und Maßstab!

lg RR


----------



## Baschtii (6. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

:vik:habe heut 06.04.2009 nen spiegler mit ca. 60 cm und 5,8 pfund gefangen. mei größter bis jetzt.
des lustige is den hab ich mit brötchen an der oberfläche gefangen weil er hoch gekommen ist bestimmt 20 minuten lang ^^ der drill dauerte ca. 6-7 minuten weil er ins gebüsch kam


----------



## Forellemcatcher (7. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Hallo, wir weren gestern los auf barsch...
Dabei habe ich mit meiner pezon und michel ( 2-7 gr ) einen 46,8cm großen Spielgler erwischt.
Der Köder war ein wurm...
Der Drill dauerte aufgrund der dünnen schnur ca. 15 min.            
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
                                                  Mfg


----------



## Dennis_ (7. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Wo habt ihr denn gefangen ?  War mit kanu bestimmt lustig 
oder nit?


----------



## Allrounder_85 (7. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

So Morgen versuch ich mal mein Glück!! Mal sehen ob sich nen carpo blicken lässt...


----------



## perikles (8. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Hi
mein karpfen ist zwar nicht so schwer und gross, aber dafür ist das foto sehr schön, leider hatte ich keine Tageszeitung dabei
mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*



perikles schrieb:


> Hi
> mein karpfen ist zwar nicht so schwer und gross, aber dafür ist das foto sehr schön, leider hatte ich keine Tageszeitung dabei
> mfg


 

denn postet die fänge doch unter aktuelle karpfen fänge! die voraussetzungen fur die aktion sollten ja klar sein mit maßband und zeitung! ich glaube manche können nicht richtig lesen oder haben einfach nur hoffnung!


----------



## spinnanggler95 (8. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Heute waren wir mal wieder los.... mein Freund und ich insgesamt 4 karpfen... Ich habe leider nur einen erwischt
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   Ein ganz kleiener 39,4cm   mfg felix


----------



## Master Hecht (9. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

so hier meine Karpfen
http://img183.*ih.us/img183/7064/p0804091723.th.jpg
39,8cm
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/7062/p0804091725.th.jpg
39,1cm
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/1504/p080409172501.th.jpg
40,9cm


----------



## Tigersclaw (10. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

huhu =
wenn auch kein riese aber mein erster karpfen dieses jahr  hat spass gemacht an der picker

nach genauen messen war er 41 .. aufm foto siehts kleiner aus weil er noch halb aufm kescher liegt.. is nur n schnappschuss, da er ja noch bisl wachsen soll 

tc

tageszeitung hatte ich leider keine.. aber mindestens einen zeugen..(es steht ja auch maßband und/oder Zeitung)


----------



## DkSven (11. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Mahlzeit
Bin gerade vom Wasser zurück und habe diesen schönen Spiegler mit Schwimmbrot überlisten können. Länge: 74 cm Gewicht: 13 Pfund


----------



## grazy04 (12. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

so, gestern hatte ich dann meinen Osterkarpfen auch am Band

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/8981/dscf0472m.th.jpg

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/6153/dscf0474.th.jpg

das ganze waren dann 55cm mit 8Pfd, gefangen mit Matchrute, 22er Hauptschnur, 18er Vorfach, 10er oder 12er Haken mit 4 Maden bestückt. Man hat der Spass gemacht, das Adrenalin lief in Strömen da der Biss direkt an einer Krautkante erfolgte und die erste Flucht natürlich genau dahin ging.

Was mir ein Rätsel ist sind 74cm mit 23Pfd (eine Seite vor) und 75cm mit 13Pfd bei recht gleichem Aussehen !??!


----------



## Nico HB (12. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

So mal eben meiner von gestern

 75cm und 13Pfund Spiegler





Gefangen auf Frolic


----------



## DkSven (12. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

@grazy04

DANKE 
Du hast mich auf nen Tippfehler aufmerksam gemacht, das ist MIR jetzt aber sehr |peinlich

Es soll natürlich 13 Pfund heißen!!!!!!! nicht 23 Pfund#q


----------



## fhstutti (12. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Hier ist meiner,
heute morgen auf Wurm gefangen. 85cm groß und 24 Pfund schwer.
Gruß
Eric


----------



## fhstutti (12. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Danke!
 |stolz:


----------



## Speziale (12. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Hi,

hier gibts einen Fang aus dem Allgäu.
Die erste Schneeschmelze ist durch und die Karpfen kommen langsam aber sicher in Fresslaune.
Der Kleine hier hat 44 cm bei ca. 6 Pfund.


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Mahlzeit,

So dann stell ich auch mal ein paar Fänge rein,bei denen ich an diese Aktion ausnahmsweise mal gedacht habe und nen Zollstock angelegt habe , der Zollstock ist 1 Meter lang .

Der Schuppi hatte 89 cm und der Satzi auf der Abhakmatte geht von 9 bis 56 cm als 56-9 =47 cm hatte er.


----------



## Dennis_ (13. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Ich komm gerade vom Vereinsteich.Hatte nur ne halbe Stunde Zeit.Habe die ganze Zeit kein Biss gehabt.10Minuten bevor ich einpacken musste habe ich mich entschieden die Stelle zu wechseln.Ich warf die beiden Ruten raus .Nach zwei Minuten war die Pose weg.Ich setzte den Anhieb und es kam ein 40 cm Karpfen dabei raus.
MfG Dennis


----------



## herby.b (13. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Der erste Karpfen der Saison,die Fotos könnten besser sein,konnte aber nur zwei machen da der Sch..ß Akku leer war.Gefangen heute morgen um 6 Uhr 15 beim 1.Wurf,nach 3tägigem Anfüttern mit Scopex.
Über 70cm 10,8 kg und kerngesund.
Grüße Herby


----------



## grazy04 (13. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

http://img514.*ih.us/img514/6818/dscf0475.th.jpg

Ich war mit nem andren Bordi (keule1111) heute unterwegs und habe gleich meinen nächsten Osterkarpfen gefangen.

52cm mit 6 Pfd und ein wenig...

manche sollten lieber ans Wasser gehen oder die Finger still halten.... man, man, man jedesmal das gleiche.... geht angeln !!!!!


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Hallo,
ich war am 10.4.09 am vereinssee um karpfen zu fangen. Ich habe 3 Tage vorher schon mit Mais angefüttert um Erfolg auf einen karpfen zu haben. In den ersten 6 Stunden ging garnichts. Aber dann um 19.00 Uhr Biss der erste Karpfen. Dieser war 12 Pfund schwer. Nach einer Zeit kammen passaten vorbei die die üblichen Fragen stellten bis es an meiner rute stark Biss und der Fisch meine Freilauf Funktion meiner Freilaufrolle beschädigte beim Anschlag hielt ich die Spule fest. Aber nach kurzer zeit riss meine 0.30 mono Schnur. 
Nach dem Vorfall war ich noch Vorgestern und gestern auf Karpfen an der selben Stelle. Doch beißen wollte nur ein Karpfen von 6 pfund. Und ich werde in nächster Zeit wieder an diesen See gehen um noch ein paaar Dicke Karpfen fangen. (Wenn ich meine Rolle ersetzt habe)
mfg K@rpfen@ngler


----------



## Speziale (13. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Allgäu die Zweite

Einmal 41 cm und der andere hat 39,5 cm.
Nicht groß, aber wenn man bedenkt, das meine Angelkollegen nicht mal ans Karpfenangeln denken!!!
Es wäre noch zu früh für Karpfen. :q 

Hoffe bis Ende April kann ich noch ein paar cm nachlegen.
Und es gibt endlich neue Zeitungen. Die Osterzeitung ist jetzt endgültig reif fürs Altpapier.


----------



## Schleppfi (14. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Hab heute morgen 2 schöne kleine Spiegelkarpfen gefangen. 44cm + 42cm waren die lang.


----------



## Jemir (14. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

mein Beitrag ist ein Silberkarpfen mit 61cm


----------



## Allrounder_85 (16. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

So meine Fänge denn mal...Hatte mal nen ernsthaften Ansitz gemacht,und es hat sich gelohnt! 
65cm ca 12 pfund
62cm ca 14 pfund
56cm ca  8 pfund Keine Ahnung wo der sich rumgetrieben hat!
60cm ca 13 pfund
73cm ca 17 pfund
Hab sie alle nicht gewogen,ich denke mal die guten hatten auch so genug stress,deswegen konnten sie dann gleich wieder schwimmen!


----------



## Allrounder_85 (16. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Naja auch wenn das Datum auf der Bild nicht unbedingt erkennbar ist,denke ich doch mal das man die aktualität erkennt,man achte allein auf den auschnitt mitm HSV :q ...


----------



## Nico HB (16. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

So hab auch noch zwei einaml 75cm und 16pfund









und einmal 73 cm und 16pfund










MFG Nico


----------



## CarpChilla (18. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Habe diesen Schönen Schuppi von 18 Pfd und 70 cm Gefangen.

Liebe Grüße Carper09


----------



## CarpChilla (18. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Habe diesen Schönen Schuppi von 18 Pfd und 70 cm Gefangen.

Liebe Grüße Carper09


----------



## eggerm (18. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

So hier nun meine Fotos vom letzten Trip.
dass nur fünf Fische gewertet werden können :c
Hier noch mal die Maße:
40cm (auf Maiskette)
80cm (auf Fischboilie)
58cm (auf Fischboilie)
42cm (auf Maiskette)
45cm- das Maßband hat am Foto leider einen Knick (auf Boilie) 

MfG


----------



## YakuzaInk (19. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Nabend,
war bis eben fischen... eigentlich ja auf Wels und Aal..
rausgekommen ist dann mein erster großer Karpfen (geh sonst nicht auf karpfen) und das nicht an irgend einem Tümpel, nein es ist ein Wild-Spiegelkarpfen aus dem Rhein!!! Gebissen hat er auf Wurm der eigentlich fürn Aal gedacht war.. Zeitung war leider keine dabei aber ich habe mein Handy mit Datum daneben gehalten (auch wenn mans leider äußerst schlecht erkennt, aber ich denke es sollte reichen =) )
Zudem war das mein erstes Treffen mit User Hyperloop und deshalb danke fürs Landen und Fotografieren!
Achja, fast vergessen: Länge knapp 64cm bei 16 Pfd
lg Yakuza


----------



## Hyperloop (19. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

kein ding 
war echt en top abend und dann noch ein echt toller fisch 
auch wenn der gewünschte wels oder aal nicht so wollte wie wir^^


----------



## Baschtii (19. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

habe garnicht gewusst dass es wild-spiegelkarpfen gibt


----------



## schnubbi1307 (19. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

wir waren auch los.

hier die bilder:










selbstverständlich mit zeitung und maßband.

der kleine hatte 1,9 kg und 48 cm und gebissen hat er auf nen tauwurm.


----------



## grazy04 (20. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*



Hyperloop schrieb:


> seh du erstemal zu das du en anständiges foto von deinem "fang" machst Baschtii und einen aus freier wildbahn fängst und nit so ne arme sau aus nem mischweiher vom forellenpuff  wenn de das hinbekommen hast darfste auch anfangen mit deinen klug*******r sprüchen



ich seh da ma ganze 5 Bilder von ihm die ALLE mehr Fisch zeigen als Deine !!! Da fragt man sich doch wer klug*******r ???


----------



## Luka (20. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Hier mein Fang vom 19.o4.


















Schuppenkarpfen von 60cm und 10Pfd auf Boilie
Spiegelkarpfen von 58cm und 9.5Pfd auf Maiskette

Tweelbäker-See in Oldenburg


----------



## Hyperloop (20. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

also ich weis ja nicht wo du geguckt hast .. ich sehe bei Baschtii oder wie auch immer ganze 4 fotos in seinem album von 3 kleinen karpfen die er gefangen hat und eins was er hier rein gestellt hat 
mal abgesehn davon das ich dann doch schon ein paar fotos mehr drinnen habe aber das is ja auch latte 
so ende der diskusion |supergri


----------



## Schenni (20. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Grins ich habe auch die saison eröffnet,...
meine rute war 1 1/2 im wasser und dann biss er!!!! hat mich doch sehr gefreut! 
Erlebt jetzt freidlich weiter in seinem element!!!
er war 66cm lang und 12 pfund

da hab ich doch das datum vergessen es war der 17.4.09 um 16.35uhr


----------



## Kampflaus (21. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

gefangen:19.4 gegen 3Uhr
gewicht:  10,3Kg
länge: 78cm


----------



## frogile (22. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Hab den Trööt erst jetzt entdeckt.
Hier meine Karpfen vom Feedern am 1. April 09
(hab kein Datum drauf, deshalb will ich auch keinen Anspruch auf eventuelle Preise)

Ja es waren 4 Stück am ersten Tag :l


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (26. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Soo, habe leider keine Maße etc. aber wollt ihn euch tortzdem nicht vorenthalten.! 

http://www.bilderupload.de/bild.php/20060,1704091608QGA52.jpg

Gruß, 
Hunter


----------



## frogile (26. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Der ist aber schwanger  lol


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (27. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

& nicht nur einmal Schwanger ) 

War wirklich sehr unförmig die gute... c


----------



## houser (30. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Karpfen in Frankreich. 6,3 kg
Das Massband ist 1m lang. Habe beim messen nicht wircklich aufs Massband geschaut. Müsste aber so ca 70 cm haben.

Gebissen hat er auf einen Hailbuttboili + Erdbeer po up


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Die ausgeloste Länge war diesmal 59,8 cm...
Ich mach mich jetzt mal ans suchen, wer da am nächsten dran war..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” April: Karpfen*

Wir haben 3 Leute, die mit jeweils 60 cm gleich nah dran sind - jetzt muss ich mir was einfallen lassen!

PS: Wenn ihr imer noch ne Kommastelle hinter den cm angeben würdet, hätt ichs vielleicht einfacher gehabt ;-))


----------

